# Whey Protein.



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whey protein has been found to be the whey to lose weight. I like to have my smoothies with a little chocolate mint flavored whey protein for sweet cravings. The more weight/bodyfat i lose the more comfortable im with my body. :yes


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

what protein do you use?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rdrr said:


> what protein do you use?


 Optimum Whey Protein by Optimum Nutrition sometimes Ill use Muscle Milk for a better tasting smoothie. :O)


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> O*ptimum Whey Protein by Optimum Nutrition *sometimes Ill use Muscle Milk for a better tasting smoothie. :O)


Yes the 100% gold standard one is one of the best there is out there, tastes great with milk too!!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

When did the prices of Optimum Nutrition skyrocket? A couple years ago I used buy a tub of it for $29. One year later the price for that same tub was $43. What the eff.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

^^I buy my tubs at GNC (I have a gold member card) and its like 53$ for a big tub, wish it was cheaper sigh....


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

The prices are ridiculous now, and as far as I know the only reason for the increase is the popularity and demand. There was an article about it somewhere saying that whey used to be a byproduct of dairy production that was simply discarded, so it was essentially worthless. With the advent of whey protein powders, companies started cashing in and now they charge outrageous prices.

Optimum Nutrition's Gold Standard is the best IMO. Muscle Milk is good also but more expensive.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> Optimum Nutrition's Gold Standard is the best IMO. Muscle Milk is good also but more expensive.


Need to be careful with Muscle Milk as it's addicting and high cal. I just bought a tub of BSN Snytha 6 and it's 200 cals without the skim milk I use 

Whey powder is crazy expensive in Canada a 5lb tub goes for over $60 thats whey it's almost $100 for 5lbs of isolate now. I hunt for sales online wait for coupons or buy tubs 10lbs at a time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2Talkative said:


> Need to be careful with Muscle Milk as it's addicting and high cal.


Ya Muscle Milk is high on calories but they lowered it from the previous ones. Still kind of high though but if your diet is really good a few extra pounds of body weight wont hurt.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

2Talkative said:


> Need to be careful with Muscle Milk as it's addicting and high cal. I just bought a tub of BSN Snytha 6 and it's 200 cals without the skim milk I use
> 
> Whey powder is crazy expensive in Canada a 5lb tub goes for over $60 thats whey it's almost $100 for 5lbs of isolate now. I hunt for sales online wait for coupons or buy tubs 10lbs at a time.


Yes, it IS crazy expensive. I'm cheap so I use crappy soy powder instead.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I am not sure why you say whey protein is the way to lose weight?

To lose weight, you want to burn more calories than you consume.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't see whey helping anyone lose weight. It has 0 satiety unless you mix it with a fat source. It's good in the morning and after working out thats about it. Real food is 100 x better and cheaper just not easier.

It does all come down to calories in vs calories out.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

Optimum Nutrition and Dymatize are my favorites. Very low in calories and you can't go wrong with Cookies and cream .


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, i've heard Whey Protein is good for you; I think I read it from The Gabriel Method or something rather...
I think i'll try it lol


----------



## Ramya (Apr 9, 2010)

What is whey protein? Where can I get this protein and how it should be taken?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ramya said:


> What is whey protein? Where can I get this protein and how it should be taken?


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whey_protein


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I had no idea whey could be used to lose weight. It certainly didn't help me gain any.


----------



## chris76 (Nov 2, 2009)

ON 100% is awesome man. definantly would recomend it


----------



## algreen70 (Oct 19, 2013)

I think this article I wrote might help you.http://coachalgreen.com/protein-supplements-explained


----------



## algreen70 (Oct 19, 2013)

I think this might be useful.http://coachalgreen.com/protein-supplements-explained


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Ebay ebay ebay. Protein is soo much cheaper if you just buy generic bulk bags. Last time I bought whey it was about $20 a kilo if I bought a lot at the same time, even in Australia where stuff usually costs more. I am using soy right now though, the equivalent of $11kg when I ordered 10 at once. I distrust flavours/sweeteners(just me, i'm sure they're safe) too...


----------

